# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  اسماء الطلبة المقبولين في كليات المجتمع العامة 2012 /2013

## دموع الغصون

*

اسماء الطلبة المقبولين في كليات المجتمع العامة*
اعلان صادر عن جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية


يعلن المسجل العام في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية بأن اسماء الطلبة المقبولين في كليات المجتمع العامة للعام الجامعي (2012/2013) في الكليات على موقع الجامعة الرسمي (WWW.BAU.EDU.JO) على النحو التالي :

1.    كلية اربد الجامعية     .

2.    كلية الحصن الجامعية

3.    كلية عجلون الجامعية

4.    كلية السلط للعلوم الانسانية

5.    كلية الاميرة عالية الجامعية

6.    كلية الزرقاء الجامعية

7.    كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية

8.    كلية الكرك الجامعية

9.    كلية العقبة الجامعية

    10. الطلبة غير الاردنيين

 وعلى الطلبة المقبولين مراجعة اقسام القبول و التسجيل في الكليات التي قبملوا فيها لإستكمال اجراءات تسجيلهم و ذلك حسب الحرف الاول من اسم الطالب و على الترتيب التالي :

الاثنين              3/9/2012               أ ، ب ، ت ، ث ، ج ، ح ، خ ، د ، ذ  
الثلاثاء              4/9/2012              ر ، ز ، س ، ش ، ص ، ض، ط ، ظ ،ع ،غ
الاربعاء             5/9/2012              ف ، ق، ك ، ل ، م ، ن ، هـ ، و، ي  
الخميس          6/9/2012              المتاخرين من الايام السابقة 

يستمر التسجيل مباشرة للكليات التالية :
كلية الاميرة رحمة الجامعية  , كلية الكرك الجامعية , كلية الشوبك الجامعية  , كلية معان  , كلية العقبة الجامعية       حتى تاريخ 6/9/2012 


الاوراق الثبوتية المطلوبة : 
1. كشف علامات الثانوية الاصلي.
2. صورة مصدقة عن بطاقة الاحوال المدنية للطالب.
3. (4) صور شخصية  حديثة وملونة.
4. صورة مصدقة عن جواز السفر للطلبة غير الاردنيين. 
5. الرسوم الدراسية المقررة.
6. دفتر خدمة العلم للذكور.
7. تصريح الاحتلال وبطاقة احصاء الجسور للطلبة الذين يحملونها.

----------


## الوسادة

*مبرووووووووووك للجميع*

----------


## الوسادة



----------


## فيروز

مبروك لـالكل

----------


## محمد العزام

الف مبروك لطلابنا وان شاء الله للاعلى منها

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يبارك فيكو جميعاً 
و ألف مبروك للجميع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الف مبروك للجميع 
ااااااااااااااخ على ايام الجامعة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مبروووك قبولهم 
بتمنالهم التوفيق جميعاً 

شكراً على الطرح*

----------


## &روان&

مبروووووووووووووووك للكل تذكرت حالي لما انقبلت بالجامعة
احلى اياااااام
شكر دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ألف مبروك للجميع 

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 
كل الــــــــــ لأرواحكم ـــــــــــود

*

----------

